# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Nje koncept i gabuar doktrinor.

## deshmuesi

Dikush shkruan: Kush eshte Jezus Krishti, dhe me pas jep dhe shpjegimin e tij.  Nuk kam nderment qe te krijoj nje polemike apo nje debat ne lidhje me kete pyetje dhe autorin e pyetjes. Ajo qe dua te them ka te beje jo me cfar dhe si ne mendojme rreth Perendise, por cfar dhe si Perendia na zbulon vetveten.  Kur pyesim duhet te dime se,  kujt ja drejtojme pyetjen, dhe nga kush e presim pergjigjen.  Por le te vijme tek pyetja:

                                                        Kush eshte Jezus Krishti.

 Nese ne pyesim se, kush eshte Jezus Krishti, dhe njekohesisht jemi te bindur ne konstatimin tone, ne kete rast edhe pse shtrojme kete pyetje, ajo nuk ka vlere, sepse bindja dhe konstatimi ne te cilin jemi vendosur, nuk lejon te marim pergjigjen e duhur. Pra,  a jemi duke peytur per te mesuar ate qe nuk dime, apo bejm sikur pyesim per tju kundervene pergjigjes qe presim. Kjo quhet: mendje hapur apo mendje mbyllur.  Gjithsesi keto i thashe si nje regull qe ne duhet ta vendosim paraprakisht. 
 Kur ne pyesim: kush eshte Jezus Krishti, duhet te kemi parasysh se, kujt ja drejtojme pyetjen. Ja drejtojme njeriut, dmth kapacitetit njerzor, apo Perendise. Kjo ka rendesi fondamentale. Nese vertet deshrion te njohesh dhe te dish se kush eshte Jezusi, athere duhet te pranosh se pergjigja vjen nga Perendia dhe jo nga njeriu. Por cfar ndodh. Besimtare te ndryshem fetare, per shkak te doktrines apo religjioneve te tyre, pyesin kush eshte Jezusi, por ne fakt nuk kane ne qellim te njohin, pra te pranojne deshmine qe Perendia jep. Le ti referohemi fjales se Perendise ne bibel, dhe te shohim se kush eshte Jezusi. Jezusi njehere i pyeti apsotujt: 

               "Kush thone njerzit se une jam, biri i njeriut?"

  Se pari: Ne kete pyetje te Jezuit, ka disa elemente te rendesishem, qe ne duhet te ndalemi dhe ti sqarojme.  Si gjithmone pyetja vjen si rjedhoje e nje qellimi, dhe  Jezusi kishte nje qellim i cili ishte: tju zbulonte apsotujve te tij te VERTETEN.  Pra ne kete rast duhet thene se, Jezusi nuk ben nje pyetje per te mesuar dicka, perkundrazi, Ai permes pyetjes, i fton apsotujt qe te mesojne te Verteten. Kjo ka shume rendesi dhe duhet vleresuar drejt. 
  Se dyti: Jezusi eshte duke pyetur  se  cfar mendojne izrailitet, dhe jo cfar mendojne njerzit jashte israelit. Ne e dime se i gjith izraeli ishte nje popull unik dhe i vecante nga te gjithe popujt e tjer mbi dhe. Ai ishte populli i zgjedhur i Perendise. Pra ketu kemi te bejme me njerez qe e njohin Perendine dhe qe jetojne nen ligj te Prendise. 
 Se treti: Jezusi, permes pyetjes,  i vendosi apostujt para faktit dhe realitetit per te pare drejt se cfar izrailitet mendonin rreth Tij, si dhe me pas, se cfar apsotujt mendojne rreth Tij. Por cila ishte pergjigja e apostujve? 
 Ata i thane:

      Disa thone se ti je Ilia, disa te tjere thone se je Gjon Pagezori, dhe disa thone se je nje nga profetet.  

 Ne kete pergjigje te aosptujve shohim se, mbare  israeli e pranonte Jezusin si nje nder profetet, qe ne thelb do te thote, vetem Njeri. Por a e aprovoi Jezusi kete pergjigje?  Fakti qe Jezusi ju drejtoi apsotujve pyetje te drejperdrejte, tregon se njohuria qe kishte populli i izraelit rreth tij, nuk ishte e plote. Keshtu Jezusi i pyet dishepujt e Tij: po ju kush thoni se jam une?  

   Pjetri hidhet e thote: ti je Biri i Perendise se gjalle. 

Nese do te benim nje krahsim midis pergjigjes se israiliteve, me pergjigjen e Pjetrit, shohim se ato jane krejt te kunderta. Te mendoje ne ate kohe ( por edhe sot) ne izrael, se Perendia kishte nje Bir, ishte vertet blasfemi. Ndersa te mendoje se Jezusi ishte profet, kjo ishte plotesisht brenda mesimit dhe religjionit  qe ata ushtronin. Pra une pyes: ku e gjeti Pjetri, ose ku e mbeshteti ai kete pergjigje te tij, kur dihej plotesisht se cili ishte opinjoni i mbare prifterise dhe popullit te Izraelit?  Me kete dua te them se, kjo njohuri dhe ky konstatim tek Pjetri, nuk edhi nga faktori njeri, por ishte dicka qe vinte jashte faktorit njeri.  Pikerisht Jezusi i tregoi Pjetrit dhe apsotujve te tij se, deshmia e Pjetrit nuk vjen nga njeriu dhe as nga religjioni apo fetarizmi qe ai ndjek. Kjo vule zbulese dhe deshmie, thote Jezusi,  vjen vetem nga Perendia, nga Ati i Shenjte qiellor. Vetem ky fakt qe Jezusi na deshmon, me bind dhe me verteton se, te njoheshkush eshte Jezus Krishti, nuk eshte analize apo njohuri dhe deshmi njerzore.  Kete, i tha Jezusi Pjetrit, ta zbuloi Ati im qiellor. Shohim se mbas ketij pohimi te Krishtit, asnje nga apostujt nuk shpreh kundershtim,  por te gjithe  e PRANUAN.
  Kur dikush te pyet se, kush eshte Jezus Krishti, dhe ti i thua Biri i Perendise se Gjalle, ai menjehere te thote: Perendia nuk ka bij se nuk eshte si njeriu.  Cila eshte arsyeja e  mospranimit tek ky njeri,  si dhe pse apsotujt e pranuan Jezusin Bir te Perendise?   Kjo ndodh per shkak te  konceptit  dhe llogjikes se njeriut,  qofte kjo fetrare apo intelektuale, e cila nuk e pranon nje deshmi  te tille. Pra sic e shikoni problemi nuk eshte tek  zbulesa qe Perendia na deshmon, problemi eshte tek pranimi personal qe i ben cdo njeri. 

 Cfar kemi parasysh kur themi fjalen, Perendi? 

  Pothuasje te gjithe njerzit e thone fjalen Perendi, si  ata qe besojne si ata qe nuk besojne. Por pyetja eshte me specifike. Cfar koncepton ti me fjalen, Perendi?  
 Mendon se njohja e Perendise, eshte nje njohuri dhe konstatim njerzor? Mos valle dikur u mblodh nje grup te mencmish, dhe pasi analizoi disa doreshkrime apo mendime njerzish te mencur vendosi qe te pranoje se ka Perendi, si dhe vendosi te na tregoje se si, cfar dhe ku eshte ky Perendi?  Bile ka nga ata njerez qe me bindje thone: ska Perendi.  Une pyes: a thua se  keta njerez, jane vertet ne gjendje qe te dine kete mister te pamundur njerzor dhe te deklarojne se ska Perendi? Keta njerez nuk bejen gje tjeter vecse i japin te drejte vetvetes, rreth asaj bindje qe ata konceptojne. Por ka dhe nga ata qe kur ti ju deshmon se kush eshte Jezus Krishti, ata thone: Jezusi ishte profet: Jezusi ishte njeri, Jezusi ishte mesues   e tjera si keto. Dhe kur ti i pyet se ku e mbeshtet kete, ata thone: Sepse keshtu thote feja dhe libri ku une besoj.  Ateher ketu ka nje problem dhe une pyes: Ku bazohesh ti, se libri dhe feja jote eshte e vertete? Pikerisht ky eshte dhe thelbi i kesaj teme. 
Ne bibel kemi deshmin  e Jezusit, i cili na zbulon se, kur ne deshmojme qe Jezusi eshte Biri i Perendise se gjalle, kjo vjen vetem nga zbulesa e Perendise,  dhe nuk eshte aspak llogjike apo deshmi e njeriut. Pra perfundimisht deshmoj dhe them se, eshte vete Perendia, Ai i cili na zbulon pesonalisht vetveten, dhe kjo ben te mundur qe ne te deshmojme Perendine kush Ai eshte. 

    Kush eshte Jezus Krishti: Njeri, Zot, Perendi?

  Gjoni ne letren e tij deshmon dhe thote se, ne deshmojme ata qe pame, prekem dhe digjuam, lidhur me Fjalen e Jetes. Pra Gjoni eshte duke na deshmuar jo thjesht cfar ai dhe apsotuj apo kisha mendonin rreth Jezusit, por cfar Ai Fjala, ju zbuloi, te cilin e pane, e preken dhe e digjuan. Por  cfar deshmon Gjoni ne lidhje me kete zbulese te dhene nga vete Perendia? 
 Gjoni ne ungjillin e Krishtit na deshmon se, Fjala eshte Perendi, dhe Fjala u vesh ne MSIHIN njerzor tek njeriu Jezus. Por si e presin njerzit, fete, fetare dhe jofetare kete deshmi te apostullit Gjon?  Duhet te dime se, pranimi apo mos pranimi  eshte ceshtje qe varet nga njeriu. Ai te cilit Perendia ja zbulon personalisht se kush Jezusi eshte, natyrisht qe do ta pranoje, besoje dhe deshmoje ate. Ndesa atij qe nuk i zbulohet, natyrisht qe nuk e pranon, nuk e beson, prandaj dhe e kundershton. Nese myslimanet e kundershtojne Jezusin kush Ai eshte, kjo ndodh  sepse ata  nuk kane zbulese, ashtu sic pati Pjetri kur deshmoi se kush Jezusi eshte. Myslimanet thone se, Jezusi eshte vecse profet dhe jo Bir i Perendise. A nuk thoshin keshtu edhe Izrailitet kur shprehnin mendimin rreth Jezusit se kush Ai eshte?   Ja pra ata  qe mohojn Jezusin, si  Bir te Perendise, jane pikerisht ata qe nuk kane Zbulesen dhe rrefimin e Atit Perendi. Kete zbulese eshte e pamundur ta deshmoje ai i cili nuk e perjeton personalisht ne jeten e veten e tij. 

 Ne bibel ka nje shembull konkret, te nje te riu qe quhej Saul. Sauli ishte nje fetar shembullor i religjionit ne te cilin jetonte. Ai persekutonte te gjith ata qe deshmonin se, Jezusi eshte Bir i Perendise, Zot e Perendi. Perse?  Sepse  ai nuk kishte personalisht zbulese nga Perendia, kush eshte Jezus Krishti. Por cfar ndodhi me te nje dite? Ishte pikerisht dita kur ai ishte nisur per ne Damask, qe te persekutonte te krishteret atje, me nje urdher  nga kryeprifti. Pikerisht ne nje moment pergjate rruges, Jezusi i zbulohet  Saulit, dhe Sauli i pataksur bije perdhe i tmeruar dhe digjon fjalet: Saul Saul, perse me ndjek? 
 Fjala e pare qe Sauli  nxori nga goja ishte: Kush je ti o Zot?  Qysh nga ky moment, pasi Sauli mori ZBULESEN nga Jezus Krishti, jeta e tij ishte plotesisht e kundert me ate te meparshmen. Ai tashme deshmonte fuqishem kush eshte Jezus Krishti. Perse? Sepse Perendia i zbuloi personalisht vetveten, te Verteten. Pra deshmia tek i krishteri, se kush eshte Jezus Krishti,  eshte rezultat i zbuleses qe Perendia ben personalisht ne jeten tende. Nese deri dje Sauli perndiqte dhe vriste te krishteret, kjo ndodhte sepse atij i mungonte Zbulesa e Perendise. Ndersa sot, pasi mori zbulesen, ai deshmoi deri ne vdekje  kush Jezusi eshte ne te vertete. 

 Te gjitha fete, mesimet apo besimet qe kundershtojne Jezusin Zot , Perendi e Njeri, jane fallc. 

 Te krishteret deshmojne se Jezusi eshte:Zot , Perendi e Njeri, per faktin se kete e zbulon personalisht vete  Perendia ne  kishen e Tij.  Gjoni na rrefeu se, Fjala Perendi u mishezua ne Trupin e njeriut, pra u be i ngjashem plotesisht ne cdo gje me njeriun, duke mare pjes ne mish e ne gjak. Pra Ai ishte 100% njeri, ne te gjitha dimesionet njerzore.  Jezusi krahas te qenit Bir i Perendise, ishte njekohesisht edhe bir i njeriut.  Fjala profetike e Perendise na meson se, Njeriu eshte krijese e krijuar nga Perendia. Po pyetja eshte:  po Jezusi ishte pjese e kesaj krijese, dmth krijese?  Te gjitha fete apo religjionet e ndryshme fetare, pervec besimit kristian, deshmojne se Jezusi ishte krijese, prandaj dhe e quajn profet, mesues, njeri te mire e tjera si keto. Nese shohim lindjen e njeriut Jezus, do te bindemi se ai nuk eshte pjese e krijeses, pra nuk eshte i krijuar.  Cdo krijese vjen ne bote permes fekondimit mashkull femer. Ky eshte ligji dhe regulli qe Krijuesi ka  vendosur. Krijimi eshte kryer dhe mbyllur ne gjashte dite, dhe gjithshka vjen ne kete bote simbas regullit dhe ciklit qe Krijeusi ka vendosur. Me kete dua te them se, kur lind nje femije, nuk do te thote se ai u krijua pikerisht ne kete   moment. Jo. Cikli i gjithe krijimit u mbyll ne Eden, brenda gjashte diteve.  Po Jezusi?  Perendia na zbulon se, ne barkun e nje te virgjere, qe do te thote ska fekondim mashkull e femer (pra seshte krijese), do te linde nje femije, permes ngjizjes nga   Fryma e Perendise. Ky femije nuk do te jete thjesht si nje bir qe i perket nje nene apo nje familjeje, ashtu si te gjithe bijte ne bote. Po sjell tekstualisht fjalet e engjellit Gabreiel drejtuar Maries, ne lidhje me ngjizjen e femijes Jezus. Luka: 1:31-35.

----------


## deshmuesi

"Dhe engjelli duke ju pergjegjur i tha: Fryma e Shenjte do te vije mbi ty dhe pushteti i Shume te Lartit do te te mbuloje me hijen e vet, prandaj i shenjti qe do te linde prej teje, do te quhet Biri i Perendise."

 Kjo eshte deshmia qe shkrimi profetik na tregon ne lidhje me Lindjen e Krishtit, Njeri. Por  engjelli  deshmon dhe thote se, i shenjti qe do te lindej prej Maries, eshte Biri i Perendise. Eshte e veshtire per llogjiken njerzore te pranoje dhe te konceptoje se si ndodh kjo. Njeriu e ka ta pamundur qe te vertetoje nje gje te tille. Jezusi thot se, njohja ndaj Perendise fillon perems besimit, por cili Besim? 
 Bota eshte e mbushur me besime dhe fe te ndryshme, ku gjithsecili pretendon se eshte besimi i verteti. Por ne fakt e Verteta eshte vetem nje. Por kush eshte e Verteta?  Jezus Krishti deshmoi per vetene tij duke thene: Une jam Rruga e Verteta dhe Jeta.....
 Askush deri me sot nuk ka deshmuar te tilla fjale rreth vetes se tij. Engjelli i tha Maries se, i shenjti qe do te linde prej teje do te quhet Biri i Perendise. Pra Jezusi nuk eshte thjesht nje njeri qe i perekt nje familjeje apo nje kombi e grupimi njerzor. Ai erdhi dhe u be pjese duke e veshur njeriun, duke   jetuar njeriun. Por cili ishte qellimi i Tij? Pikerisht kundershtaret apo ata qe nuk e besojne Jezusin, kete gje nuk dine, pasi ajo eshte e mbuluar per syte e tyre. Ata e shohin Jezusin brenda perceptimit te tyre njerzor, dhe kjo ben qe ata te mos shohin dot kush Jezusi eshte.  Kur Jezusi erdhi ne Israel dhe filloi sherbesen e tij, Judenjte dhe e gjith prifteria e shikonte ate si nje mashtrues, ndersa krejt ndryshe e shihnin nxenesit e tij. Perse? Sepse juve ju eshte dhen qe te njihni, ju tha Jezusi apsotujve, ndersa atyre, nuk ju eshte dhene.  Pikerisht ketu ndahet rruga jone, me te gjith ata qe nuk e besojne Jezusin. 

Le te vijme para nje fakti. Kur Jezusi i tha Filipit, kush me ka pare mua ka pare Atin tim,dhe une dhe Ati jemi Nje,  Filipi nuk e kundershtoi por e pranoi. Perse?  Do ta them me poshte. Po keshtu Judenjte dhe farisenjte, kur digjonin se Jezusi e barazonte veten e Tij me Perendine, duke then se Ati i tij eshte Perendia, thoshin se, kjo eshte blasfemi. Pra shohim se ata nuk e pranonin Jezusin Zot e Perendi. Perse? Le te shohim Filipin, se si ai e priti deshmine e Jezusit. Deshmia e Jezusit,  nuk ishte thjesht vetem disa fjale. Fakti eshte se, fjalet e thena nga Jezusi duhet te deshmonin plotesisht te Verteten. Filipi dhe apsotujt pane tek Jezusi, plotesisht pushtet dhe autoritet Perendie. Ata pane se si Jezusi qortoi stuhine ne det, kur barka e tyre po mbytej, dhe menjehere stuhia u ndal. Ata pane kur Jezusi ushqeu me tri peshqe e shtate buke mbi 10mije veta. Ata pane kur Jezusi ngjalli Elazarin. Ata pane kur Jezusi sheroi lebrozet . Ata pane kur Jezusi ngriti te calet, sheroi te semuret, ju solli syte  te verberve e tjera. Ata pane kur Jezusi ju fali mekatet njerzve,dhe fliste si Ai qe kishte pushtet. Pra te gjitha keto qe Jezusi beri dhe tha, ishin plotesisht pushtet dhe autoritet Perendie. Pra Filipi dhe aspotujt kishin keto fakte te pamohueshme, te cilat deshmonin qarte se kush ishte Jezus Krishti.
 Po farisenjte si mendonin rreth Jezusit, te cilet duhet thene se edhe ata pane mjaft mrekulli dhe digjuan mjaft predikime te Jezusit?   Per ta Jezusi ishte biri i Maries dhe Jozef zdruktarit, si dhe motrat dhe vellezerit e tij, ata i njihnin. Kjo bente qe ata ta kishin te pamundur qe te pranonin kush Jezusi ishte ne te Vertete. Atehere cili eshte "celsi" qe na ben te mundur te shohim ne te Vertete kush Jezusi eshte?  Ky fakt nuk varet nga njeriu. Jezusi ju tha farisnjve se: nese Ati im nuk ju ka thirrur, ju nuk mund te vini tek une. Pra besa ne Krisht nuk eshte nisme apo nje kerkim njerzor. Eshte pikerisht vete Perendia, Ai i cili na perzgjedh, na therret dhe na shpeton. Pikerisht ai qe eshte i thirrur dhe  zgjedhur, do te mare dhe zbulesen e Krishtit, dhe kjo sjell ne te Besen e Perendise.  Ata qe nuk e besojne Krishtin, nuk e besojne sepse nuk jane te thirrur dhe nuk jane te gjedhur nga Perendia.

 Trinia e Shenjte.

----------


## deshmuesi

Kur njerzit qe nuk besojn dhe nuk kane Krishtin, flasin rreth Trinise se Shenjte, ne fakt jane duke folur per ate qe nuk dine dhe nuk njohin. Ata perpiqen te konceptojne me llogjiken e tyre apo botkuptimin e tyre relogjionoz-fetar, Perendine e Plotfuqishem.  Gabimi i tyre nuk qendron thjesht ne panjohurine qe kane ndaj Perendise, por ne perfundimin qe nxjerin ndaj Perendise. Ata e konceptojne  Trinine e Shnjte, Zotin e Vetem Perendi,  si nje formule ku nje element plus nje e plus nje, na jep tre elemente. E gjithe kjo rruge apo menyre e te menduarit, nuk deshmon gje tjeter, vecse nje arsyetim apo kufizim njerzor, i cili perpiqet te jape nje pergjigje per ate qe kurre nuk e njeh dhe kurre nuk e ka pare. Eshte njesoj si nje i verber te te flase per harkun dhe ngjyrat e ylberit, i cili mund ti kete mesuar si emra nga te tjeret, por qe faktikisht si ka pare kurre me sy ne jeten e tij.

  Qe Perendia eshte Trini, ky nuk eshte thjesht nje perfundim i nje studimi te bere nga te krishteret, kjo eshte deshmi qe vete Perendia e dha permes Atit, Jezusit dhe Frymes, tek cdo besimtar i vertete kristian. Shpesh here religjionet jo kristiane, por edhe bota, perpiqen te sulmojne te krshteret, duke ju kerkuar se ku thuhet perigrafisht ne bibel, fjale perfjale emri:  Trinia e Shenjte.   Kjo menyre hulumtimi eshte krejt njerzore, dhe ndodh e tille ne ta, sepse ata nuk njohin Perendine dhe ska se si te njohin shkrimin e Tij. Bibla nuk ka peremasat e nje libri njerozr, pra  ku gjithshka eshte nen limit. Bibla eshte i vetmi liber (fizik) qe ekziston ne bote, i cili ne brendesi ka  mesazhin dhe  mesimin e Perendise se perejtshem. Eshte njesoj si te krahashosh nje robot apo kompjuter me njeriun. Truri i njeriut edhe pse eshte i kufizuar materjalisht ne nje  dhomeze te kafkes njerzore, dhe materjalisht nuk i kalon disaqindragramesh, hapesira e e mendimit qe ai mban, eshte e pakufijshe. Ndersa roboti apo kompjuteri,eshte i kufizuar ne limitn e tij te programuar. Keshtu duhet konceptuar dhe bibla fizike, qe  materjalisht eshte i limituar, por qe ne mesazh e mesim, permban Perendine e Perejtshem. Prandja ky liber lexohet cdo dite te jetes nga  besimtari i krishtere, dhe kure ai nuk thote e mbarova se mesuari.  

 Qe ne te kemi nje konceptim te drejte se, kush eshte Perendia, natyrisht qe nuk duhet ta kerkojme kete tek njeriu. Pikerisht Ardhja e Jezusit eshte fillimi dhe perfundimi i pyetjes sone, se kush eshte Perendia, se kush eshte Trinia e Shenjte.  Shiko si thone myslimanet, ne lidhje me  Trinine e Shenjte. Ata e permednin drejte Trinine, por e argumentojne gabim, dhe natyrisht perfundimi do te dale i gabuar. Ata thone: Ati+Biri+Fryma, nuk bejen nje, por bejen tre. Eshte i vertete fakti se nese mbledhim tri elemente fizike, natyrisht qe do te kemi tri lemente fizike. Por une ndryshoj argumentin.  Nese ne i shumezojme keta tri elemente, psh1x1x1, a nuk del barazimi 1??  Ajo qe dueht thene eshte se, argumentimi dhe menyra qe ata perdorin, eshte e gabuar, per te vetemin fakt, sepse nuk NJOHIN PERENDINE E VERTETE.  Iverberi kur u pyet mbi ylberin tha: Eshte nje hark me shtate ngjyra. Por kur ju kerkua qe te vendoste gishtin mbi nje leter, dhe te bente me gisht shenjen e harkut, ai beri thjsht nje vize te drejte. Eshte e vertete se,  ne asnje vend ne bibel apo edhe ne shkrimet apsotolike nuk hasim Trinine e Shenjte, thjesht  si nje aspket formule, ashtu sic jobesimtaret kristiane e paraqesin. Por bibla deshmon hapur per Atin Perendi, Fjalen Perendi dhe Frymen Perendi. Qe per ne besimtaret kristiane quhet Trini e Shejnte. Kur Jezusi do te pagezohej ne lumin Jordan, nje ze foli nga qielli: Ky eshte Biri im i vetmelindur..... Pra Ati Perendi i fioli popullit te Izraelit. Apsotulli Gjon na deshmon se Fjala Perendi, veshi trupin e njeriut, dhe ky ishte Zoti Jezus Krisht.  Ne librin e veprave shohinm se, Fryma Perendi e mer Filipin dhe e urdheron qe te ndjeke karocen e enukut, dhe ti shpalle atij Krishtin.  Solla thjesht tri shembuj, midis mijerave qe jane ne bibel, per te deshmuar se Perendia eshte Trini, jo thjesht si nje koncept formule, porsi  Perendi i vetem dhe i Vertete.  

 A mundet mendja njerzore te konceptoje ne thelb ceshte Trinia e Shenjte? 

 Une them se eshte totalisht e pamundur per njeriun, qe te konceptoje drejt se, cfar eshte Trinia e Shenjte, pasi ketu nuk kemi te bejme me nje dukuri qe i perket aftesive njerzore. Kjo pra ben qe te mendojme gabim, te arsyetojme gabim, dhe te perfundojme gabim.  Le te shohim se si dhe kush eshte Ai, i cili do te mund te na zbuloje dhe mesoje thelbesisht, kush eshte   Perendia dhe Trinia e Shenjte.

----------


## deshmuesi

Nje dite  Jezusi ju tha apsotujve: Gjon:14:7.

                                          "neqofte se me njihnit  mua, do te  njihnit dhe Atin tim, dhe ja  tani e njihni dhe e kini pare. Filipi i thote:  Zot tregona Atin dhe kjo mjafton. Jezusi i tha: Kaq kohe jam bashke me ju dhe sme ke njohur Filip?
                                        Ai qe me ka pare mua, ka pare Atin, dhe si thua ti tregona Atin? Nuk beson se une jam tek Ati, dhe Ati eshte tek mua?"

Keto jane fjalet dhe deshmia e Jezusit, ku natyrisht i kuptojne dhe i pranojne vetem ata qe kane Krisht.  Me kete dua te them se,  kete realitet dhe fakt mund ta perjetosh si kristian, vetem me ane te pranise dhe prezences se Jezusit ne jeten tende. Shume njerez mund ta lexojne kete pasazh ne bibel, dhe mund ta njohin teologjikisht si deshmi te thene nga Krishti, por perjetimi dhe njohja tek ty, nuk vjen si efetki i leximit apo njohurise teologjike qe mund te kesh. Perejtimi dhe realiteti i ketij fakti kaq madhor dhe fondamental ne jeten tende, vjen si rezultati i Deshmise qe Fryma dhe vete Perendia jep  permes Krishtit dhe cka Ai te  zbulon  ty si besimtar i vertete kristian. Ketu ndahet besimtari i vertete, nga jo besimtari dhe religjionozi. Jo besimtari e lexon kete pasazh te then nga Krishti, por nuk e beson dhe nuk e pranon, kjo sepse Krishti nuk eshte prezent ne jeten e tij. Po keshtu dhe religjionozi, i cili ka vetem dukjen si i krishtere, por thelbin e ka pa Krisht. Kete fakt e shohim te dukshem tek Farisenjte dhe apsotujt.  Kur Farisenjte digjuan nga goja e Krishtit, kur  ju thoshte se  Ai eshte Biri i Perendise, ata deshin ta vrisnin, pasi per ta kjo ishte nje blasfemi e rende. Kjo sepse ata, nuk mund ta perceptonin dot se si Perendia, te mund te kishte nje bir. Pra "instrumenti" qe ata perdornin per te gjykuar keto fjale te Krishtit, ishte argumentim njerzor.  Ata nuk mud te pranonin qe nje njeri me emrin Jezus, ku ja njihnin te jatin, te jemen, motrat e vellezerit e tij, te mund te barazonte veten me Perendine. Prandja thoshin: kush eshte ky qe e barazon veten me Perendine??? ( Gjon:5:16-18). 

Po apsotujt si e gjykonin kete deshmi te Jezusit?  Ata pranuan gjithshka qe Jezusi tha dhe beri, kjo, sepse ata u nisen nga Besimi dhe deshmia qe Ati Perendi kishte dhen ne zemer te tyre, dhe jo nga mendja dhe llogjika e njeriut. Vete Fryma, thote Pali na deshmon te Verteten e Perendise.  Shpesh here kur shoh kundershtetsat qe bejne myslimanet apo dhe te gjithe te tjeret, rreth deshmise se Ungjillit te Krishtit, me vijne nderment fjalet qe Jezusi ju tha apsotujve:  juve ju eshte dhene te njihni, ndersa atyre, jo. Eshte normale qe cdo kush te mos pranoje ate qe nuk e njeh dhe kupton. Por eshte anormale qe ta gjykoje  si te pavertete, pikerisht ate qe nuk e njeh dhe nuk e pranon. Ky eshte mekati me i madh qe e con njeriun drejt Ferrit.  Disa  ferrin e shohin si nje shaka, ndersa disa te tjere,  si nje vendim te padrejte te Perendise ndaj njeriut. E gjitha kjo tek keta, ndodh per te vetmin fakt se nuk njohin dhe nuk besojne tek Jezusi. I vetmi qe na dha te Verteten eshte Zoti Jezus Krisht. Jezusi erdhi te na zbuloje te Verteten, pikerisht ate qe ne nuk mund ta njohim. Ai erdhi dhe na zbuloi Perendine, njeriun, mekatin, vdekjen dhe Jeten e perjetshme, te cilat ne aktualisht kurre nuk mund ti njohim. Pra kjo deshmon se, kush nuk ka Krisht, eshte i perjashtur nga e gjithe kjo e Vertete.

 Tani po vij perseri tek nje argument i gabuar, qe njerzit ngrehin rreth pyetes: Kush eshte Perendia?
 Religjionet e ndryshme fetare, te cilat nuk kane ne thelmel Jezusin, ne cdo mesim apo perkufizim qe japin rreth Perendsie, eshte plotesisht i pavertete dhe i gabuar. Une e pranoj se ky perfundim  per disa mund te duket i pavertete dhe i pakuptimte, por une i ftoj qe tja bejen kete pytje vetes:     Cfar eshte Perendia?
 Askush nuk i eshte pergjigjur kesaj pyetjeje, me drejtperdrejt dhe fondamentalisht se vete Zoti Krisht. 
 Nje dite  Jezusi qendroi prane nje pusi, dhe kerkoi pak uje nga gruaja samaritane, e cila  po mbushte uje ne pus. Ja cfar deshmoi Jezusi per Perendine: Gjon:4:24.


 " Perendia eshte Fryme, dhe ata qe i Falen duhet ti falen ne Fryme dhe ne te Vertete." 

  Asnje fe apo religjion tjeter fetar, nuk mund te deshmoje ne esence, se cfar dhe kush eshte Perendia. Kete deshmi e dha vetem Zoti Krisht, sepse Ai ishte Biri qe Ati dergoi ne kete bote, qe te deshmoje  Perendine dhe shpetimin qe Ai beri gati per bijte e Tij. Por myslimanet pyesin: nese Perendia eshte Fryme, atehere si mund te jete njeriu Jezus, Zot e Perendi?  Eshte normale qe te ngresh nje pyetje te tille, por duhet te pranosh se kjo pyetje ndodh tek ty, per arsyen se  ti je i paafte qe te kuptosh dhe te njohesh nje mister te tille. Pikerisht ketu perballet paftesia e njeriut, ndaj Misterit Perendi. E keqja ketu nuk qendron ne faktin se perse myslimanet   ngrehim nje pyetje te tille. E keqja qendron ne faktin se, perse ata gjykojne pikerisht ate qe nuk njohin. Prandaj nuk eshte mire te gjykosh, jashte se Vertetes. Ne fillim na duhet e Verteta, dhe me pas mund te japim perfundimin. Dhe pikerisht Jezusi tha: Une jam e Verteta..  Kjo do te thot se, nese ata jepin perfundim pa pasur te Verteten Zotin Krisht, perfundimi i tyre plotesisht eshte  i gabuar dhe me pasoje. 
   Eshte i vertete fakti se, Njeriu kurre nuk mund te behet Perendi, por Perendia behet gjtihshka dhe ne gjithshka. 

  Le te marim nje shembull midis nje mbreti dhe nje leckamani.  Mbreti Artur i pyeti te gjithe ministrat e tij, se si jetonin njerzit ne mbreterine e tij. Ministrat ja paraqiten, si nje fushe me lule, ku te gjithe ishin te lumtur.  Por Mbreti deshironte qe kete fakt ta shihte vete me syte e tij. Keshtu nje dite, Mbreti Artur u vesh si nje leckaman, dhe hyri ne birarine me te afert. Sa hyri aty u ul ne nje tavloine dhe digjonte bisedat e njerzve, te cilet per cdo gje akuzonin mbretin, si nje mbret matuf, i cili po e rripte popullin e tij, pa u bere merak per fukarallekun dhe mizerjen ne te cilen masa me e madhe e popullit jetonte. 
  Sic e shikoni pra me kete shembull dua tju them se, Mbreti e kishte te lehte qe te "VESHTE RROBEN" e fukarajt, dhe te dukej si fukara.  Krijuesi e ka te lehte te veshe njeriun, prandaj dhe  Gjoni ne ungjillin refyer pas tij thote se, Fjala Perendi u MISHEZUA, pra VESHI njeriun. Duhet Krisht, per ta pranuar, njohur dhe besuar kete fakt fondamental. Myslimanet dhe kushdo duhet ta dine se, nuk u be Njeriu Perendi, por Perendia veshi Njeriun. Kur Jezusi ju tha apsotujve se, kush me ka pare mua ka pare Atin Perendi, nuk ishte duke folur per pamjen e jashtme, Dmth. aspektin fizik dhe njerzor. Ai ju Zbuloi Esencen e Tij. Prandaj ju tha: kush me ka pare mua, ka pare Atin , sepse une dhe Ati jemi NJE. Fjala NJE, per myslimanet dhe gjtihe njerzit pa Krisht, konceptohet ne aspektin arithmetik. Prandaj thone:1+1+1=3.  Ata vertet thone 1, por duhet te dine se cfar perfaqeson ky numur, dhe cfar perfaqeson barazimi 3. Nese themi Person+Person+Person=3 Persona. kjo eshte e vertete.  Pra numri 1, nuk eshte thjesht nje numur arithmetik, dhe nese myslimanet e shtrojne probelmin ne kete menyre, atehere perfundimi eshte i vertete. Ati  Perendi eshte Person, Fjala  Perendi eshte Person i mishezuar ne Njeriun Jezus, dhe Fryma Perendi eshte Person. Kjo eshte Trinia e Shenjte te cilen Bibla na deshmon. Ajo qe myslimanet dhe jokristianet nuk kuptojne, por edhe nese duan nuk mund ta kuptojne, eshte fakti se ata e konceptojne Perendine, pare nga kendveshtrimi dhe perceptimi njerzor. Qe do te thote, ashtu si i verberi qe nuk ka pare kurre me syte e tij, te mund te konceptoje boten vizive. Nese pyet nje mysliman, ceshte Perendia ne esence?  Ai nuk mund te te jape nje pergjigje te vertete, sepse nuk ka te Verteten.  Krishtin e pane edhe judenjte edhe apsotujt. Por judenjte nuk e besuan ne ate cfar Ai tha dhe beri, ndersa apsotujt po. Kur te krishteret deshmojne Jezusin Zot e Perendi, nuk japin thjesht nje opinjon te tyre apo te librave fetare. Kjo deshmi vjen nga Fryma e Shenjte dhe e Verteta ne zemer te tyre. 

 1+1+1=1 Ky eshte problemi qe myslimanet nuk mudn ta konceptojne dhe ta pranojne.  Me lejoni ti referohem deshmise qe Jezusi dha rreth Perendise. Jezusi tha: Perendia eshte Fryme.  Pra Jezusi na tregon cfare dhe kush eshte  Perendia, qe do te thote se ne Te nuk ka limite, kohe, dimensione. Pra  Ai  eshte i pakonceptueshem per mendjen dhe kufizimin njerzor.  Por ne mund te marim nje shembull, per te bere te mundur sado pak qe te kutpojme se cdo te thote: 1+1+1=1. Le te marim "ajrin" si nje njesi simbolike per te kuptuar dicka pa limit dhe kufizim. ajer+ajer+ajer=ajer.  Pra kjo eshte e vertete.  Po keshtu edhe deshmit. e Jehoves, te cilet nuk kan Jezusin ne themel te besimit te tyre, gabojne pikerisht ne kete perceptim qe ata kane ndaj Perendise. Ata cuditen dhe thone: si ka mundesi qe Jezusi te thote: kush me ka pare mua ka pare Atin?  Dhe vete shembullin qe sjellin, ata e arguemntojne gabim. Ata thone:

         A mund te thote dikush nga ne se, kush me ka pare mua ka pare baben tim. Une dhe babai nuk jemi njesoj. 

  Sic e kam theksuar edhe me siper, i gjith problemi tek Deshmit. e Jehoves qendron ne faktin se, nuk njohin kush Perendia eshte, ose me mire, cfar eshte Perendia.  Perendia definitivisht eshte Fryme. Kjo eshte deshmia qe Jezusi na deshmon rreth Perendise. Kur Jezusi tha: kush me ka pare mua ka pare Atin tim, une dhe Ati jemi nje, Ai eshte duke folur, cfar Perendia eshte ne te Vertete.  Kur Jezusi doli ne krye te barkes ne stuhine ne det, dhe ndali stuhin vetem duke thene: Pusho. Dhe deti u be ne cast i qete. Apsotujt te tmeruar nga dallget e vdekjes thane: kush eshte ky qe dhe valet e deti i binden?  
 Jezusi para varrit te Elzarit tha: Dil Elazar. Dhe ne cast Elazari u ngjall e doli duke kercyer pupthi. Te gjithe judenjte thane: Kush eshte ky qe ngjall te vdekur?  Ka dhe plot e plot bema te Jezusit, ku Perendia shpalos Vetveten. Pra  Jezusi na e deshmoi me  Vepra se Ai ishte Zot e Perendi. Por ne shohim gjithashtu se Jezusi , ne nje cast para varrit te Elazarrit qau. Ne nje moment pati urri. Ne nje tjeter moment kerkoi uje tek pusi, sepse kishte etje. Pra  me keto veprime Jezusi  na deshmoi njokohesisht se Ai  ishte njeheresh edhe NJERI, si te gjithe ne, edhe Zot e Perendi.
 Por le te vijem tek shembulli i deshmit. te Jehoves. Te cilet e shtrojen pyetjen  drejt, por e argumentojne gabim.  Cdo njeri mudn te thote me plot goje se, kush me ka pare mua ka pare beben tim, kjo sepse si une dhe baba im, qe te dy jemi NJERU. Pra kur themi: njeriu+ njeriu+ njeriu......= njeriu. Sepse te gjiteh jemi NJERIU. Ndersa kur themi disa njerez, kemi parasysh individin, dmth disa individe.

----------

